# Titan Teile



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. November 2006)

Joho,
wollt mal ein paar sachen wissen:

1.Fährt jemand von Euch die Shado Titan "Conspiracy" Sattelstütze? Wie ist das Gewicht? Lohnt sich das gegenüber denn Allu Sattelstangen überhaupt?

2.Wie schaut es mit Titan Pegs aus, könnt Ihr mir was emfehlen?
Taugen Sie auch im Street oder ist die Abnutzung zugroß?

3.Ist der Eastern Titan Lenker schon draußen? Kennt vielleicht jemand das Gewicht und denn Preis?

4.Würdet Ihr Titan Schrauben emfehlen? Dachte so an alle Schrauben ersetzen oder gibt es einwende?Muss ich bestimmte Kaufen?

5.Brauche auch noch einen Leichten Sattel  

Wie Ihr sehn könnt hab ich ne menge Fragen,  hoffe Ihr habt ein paar Antworten


----------



## paule_p2 (16. November 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Joho,
> 
> 
> 5.Brauche auch noch einen Leichten Sattel



jr. seat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (16. November 2006)

meiner meinung nach sind titanteile nur für leute wichtig, die ihr rad einfach ein bisschen besonders ausstatten wollen. der vorteil des geringeren gewichtes überwiegt auf keinen fall den nachteil der stabilitätseinbuse. cr mo ist meiner meinung nach noch immer das material für rahmen, gabel und hoch belasteten teile. aber es hält dich keiner davon ab dein rad zu tunen, nur eines kann ich dir schon vorweg sagen, es wird sau teuer.

4.) titanschrauben von poggipolini sind extrem gut, aber auch sau teuer. eine m6 schraube kostet je nach länge 10 euro aufwärts. kannst es dir also ausrechnen, wieviel du für dein rad ungefähr ausgeben musst. achja, die preise für m8 beginnen bei, ich glaube, 15 euro. wenn du titanschrauben verwenden willst, musst du auch eine kupferpaste oder anti seize mittel verwenden, wie es jetzt auch park tool anbietet. zu dem parktool kann ich sagen, dass es ungefährlich ist, da keine chemische verbindung mit anderen materialien eingegangen wird. bei kupferpaste muss man immer ein bisschen schauen, weil die teile miteinander reagieren können und sie sich dann trotzdem kaltverschweißen. naja.


----------



## stoked (16. November 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Joho,
> 1.Fährt jemand von Euch die Shado Titan "Conspiracy" Sattelstütze? Wie ist das Gewicht? Lohnt sich das gegenüber denn Allu Sattelstangen überhaupt?


Kenne zwar die Sattelstütze nicht, aber prinzipiell ist Titan schwerer als Alu!
Denke das Geld kannst dir sparen.

edit: Wegen den Titanschrauben vielleicht noch was. Kann ich dir http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/ empfehlen! Habe paar anodisierte Titanschrauben von denen an meinem Rennrad verbaut (-> siehe meine Homepage).
Aber ne dicke Geldbörse brauchst du alle Fälle! Und ob sich's rechnet wage ich zu bezweifeln... Lieber bei den restlichen Teilen rausholen was geht - wenn die Stabilität nicht drunter leidet!


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Aber stabieler


----------



## pax (17. November 2006)

wie oft hast du scon ne satelstütze zerstört?


----------



## paule_p2 (17. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Aber stabieler




bei ner sattelstütze die wahrscheinlich max. 10cm aus dem rahmen rausschaun wird is das ja auch sooo wichtig....


----------



## AerO (17. November 2006)

also in den parts, bei denen ich titan verbaut habe, hat man die einsparung schon recht deutlich gemerkt. beim vorbau hat es zB 50gr gebracht, was ich nicht schlecht finde. der hinterradnabe hat es auch ordentlich gewicht genommen. beim kettenblatt find ichs sinnvoll, da es im gegensatz zu nem alu blatt eigentlich keinen augenscheinlichen verschleiß zeigt. die zähne sehen aus wie neu. das gleiche beim driver. mit der kurbelachse bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. wiege ~80kg und krumm is da nix. 
der gedanke an sich, am kompletten rad titanschrauben zu verwenden ist zwar ganz nett, doch eigentlich find ichs affig. das geht dann doch schon mehr in richtung rennrad anstatt kleines stuntfahrrad. ich mein wenns danach geht musste ja auch die hälfte der pins in der pedale rausschrauben und die übrigen durch titan madenschrauben ersetzen. ich hoffe du verstehst wie ichs meine..
mein tipp an tuningstellen: achsen ersetzen, vorbauschrauben und ansonsten halt darauf achten, dass das rad halbwegs sinnvoll aufgebaut is. ti schrauben im vorbau und dann ne mofo bringt recht wenig wennde verstehst. achte halt vornehmlich auf die stahlteile, da kriegste schon nen ziemlich leichtes ding auf die beine. 
titansattelstütze find ich irgendwie sinnlos. wenns richtig leicht sein soll, dann thomson oder mal schauen wie die neue fly liegt. ansonsten find ich meine auf 4cm gekürzte snafu recht leicht. wiegt zusammen mit dem odyssey jr seat 318gr. find ich ok.
reine titanpegs gibts fast kaum noch, allerhöchstens alutanium pegs. halt alukern und titanmantel. da kannste bei khe und snafu mal schauen. noch leichter sind alu pegs, aber dann für park only und flowcat.


----------



## Flatpro (17. November 2006)

ihr seid teilweise soooo dooof..... titan stabieler... ergo braucht man weniger material um ne sattelstütze zu bauen, die genauso stabil ist wie eine aus alu und die is dann wahrscheinlich wohl auch noch leichter aus eben obiger begründung


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. November 2006)

Danke schon mal  
Hab noch ein paar Fragen will dafür aber keinen neuen Thread auf machen.
Lohnt sich ein NOKON Zug, bzw. merkt man unterschiede im Bremsverhalten? Momentan fahre ich ein Odyssey Linear Kabel.

Fährt einer von Euch die Fly Bike Bremse? Da sie ja nicht grade billig ist hät ich gerne bevor ich eine kaufe ein kleines Feedback  
Da ich auch ein Vorderrad brauche aber möglichst WENIG Gewicht haben will dachte ich an ein Supra B Felgenring auf einer Proper Magnatitan Nabe (10mm,36°) Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar tricks wie ich das Gewicht noch was drücken kann?  

Nicht wundern warum soviele Fragen aber ich will ein BMX aufbauen das ambesten unter 9 Kilo kommt     (Über Sinn läst sich Streiten)


----------



## Bike Lane (18. November 2006)

den unterschied zwischen einem nokon und einem normalen bremskabel merkt man extrem. der druckpunkt wird dadurch extrem hart und die bremse funktioniert auch wenn man einen barspin gemacht hat. außerdem ist das bremskabel an sich nicht so starrig wie ein normales.

eine supra ß ist doch sau schwer? eine hazard lite in schwarz ist da um einiges leichter, besser wäre aber noch ein 7k von odyssey. bei naben ist glaube ich die flybikes die leichteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. November 2006)

Ich hab mal schnell geschaut und die Fly Bike Nabe wiegt wohl 240g. aber die Proper wiegt mit Titan Achse wohl 185 g. 
Ist von einem Internet Shop und wenn jemand was genaues weiß, lass ich mich gerne eines besseren Belehren  
Ich hatte auch schon überlegt denn Fly Bike Felgenring zunehmen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der schon raus ist.


----------



## Bike Lane (18. November 2006)

die flybikesfelge ist realtiv schwer, also nichts für leichtbaufreaks. in die flybikes nabe kann du auch eine titanachse einbauen, dann kommt die glaube ich noch leichter als die proper. außerdem würde ich nie gewichtsangaben auf papier glauben schenken. stimmt in den meißten fällen nicht mal annähernd.


----------



## paule_p2 (18. November 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar tricks wie ich das Gewicht noch was drücken kann?





Löcher in die Felge bohrn und noch was weiß ich alles ausfräsen und evil fragen.


----------



## Son (18. November 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> evil fragen.



hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen


----------



## AerO (19. November 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Danke schon mal
> Hab noch ein paar Fragen will dafür aber keinen neuen Thread auf machen.
> Lohnt sich ein NOKON Zug, bzw. merkt man unterschiede im Bremsverhalten? Momentan fahre ich ein Odyssey Linear Kabel.
> 
> ...




ich bin von nokon auf das odyssey linear slic umgestiegen und finde bei ner ordentlich eingestellten bremse und tri-flow im kabel merkste keinen dollen unterschied. die bremsleistung bei verdrehtem kabel find ich bei beiden gleich gut, merke da keinen großen unterschied. ich bin vorallem wegen der steifigkeit auf das odyssey kabel umgestiegen. dieses rumgeklimper des nokons ist mir derbe auffn sack gegangen, vorallem an nem rahmen ohne cableguides. in meinen augen lohnt sich das nokon eigentlich nur der optik und des poser faktors, mehr nicht. hab das nokon zwar noch hier, werde aber das odyssey wohl dranbehalten. 
flybikes bremse ist schon toll. sehr steif und überaus dezent. und mit 180gr (incl hardware?) ist sie überaus leicht. bei oben liegenden sockeln kannste auch die suelo nehmen. ist nochmal 20gr leichter und ich find sie aufgrund der nicht gekröpften arme angenehmer. nur würd ich mal noch ein, zwei monate warten, bis die neue odyssey bzw die neue demolition bremse (sb gelagert) auffm markt ist. beide sollen genauso flach wie die fly sein (21mm, wobei ich mir bei der demolition nicht wirklich sicher bin). wenn es die zu nem günstigeren preis als die fly gibt würd ich da zuschlagen. vorallem in anbetracht dessen, dass die fly nochmal um 5,- teurer geworden ist (danke 19% mwst ?). ich muss jedoch zugeben, dass die fly die schönste von allen ist, hachja. einziges manko der fly ist allerdings, dass sie recht schnell ausschlägt, sie also spiel auf den sockeln bekommt. doch ich zumindest merke das beim fahren bzw bremse eigentlich nicht. wie gesagt, nicht von nöten, doch auch wie beim nokon ist der poserfaktor gegeben.
ein leichtes vorderrad..mh. also ich fahr die rhyno lite mit profile mini und dt speichen. hält wunderbar. allerdings solltest du dir erstmal gedanken drüber machen, ob so scheis.sleichte teile auch wirklich deinem fahrstil entsprechen. es bringt nichts, wenn du leichtes zeug hast, aber keine landung triffst, verstehste.. da kann der spaßfaktor schnell auf der strecke bleiben.
die flybikes nabe gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr, doch würd ich mal abwarten, denn in naher bzw ferner zukunft kommen neue fly naben auf den markt und ich denke die neue nabe wird die alte gewichtsmäßig um einiges unterbieten.
ansonsten machste mit der proper sicher nichts falsch. die in kombination mit ner gesteckten (und evtl durchbohrten) rhyno lite und dt speichen mit alu nippeln ergibt ein leichtbaulaufrad der superlative. falls du wirklich sauberfährst (bei pegeinsatz) kannst du auch über titanspeichen nachdenken, doch das wird nicht billig.


----------

